# Reach for the stars.....



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

I need your advice on what type of equipment to use to paint a 30ft high ceiling in a movie theatre with a floor thats on an incline.... anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Are the seats still installed? Depending on the slope I would say some scaffold staging.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Are the seats still installed? Depending on the slope I would say some scaffold staging.


 
Sorry, no the seating will be removed. I wondered about a scissor lift but think that has a level sensor, I wondered about scaffolding with screw jacks....dunno...what to do for sure yet


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you bidding the job?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I figured they would be removed but you never know. 

You could measure the grade of the slope and check to see if the scissor lifts would be approved for the grade. If the slope is acceptable that is always a sweet way to go. 
If not then secured scaffoldng is how my mind thinks, of course I have not seen the grade either. 

I am sure some others that do more commercial stuff will chime in with some good suggestions.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was on a crew that did a major refurbishing of one of the premier theaters in Boston. The ceiling was a scant 60 feet above the floor. The guy whose job it was had pipe staging erected. It was nice not having to worry where to step.


OR

Can you get a lift in there?


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

yes, I can get a lift inside. Possibly something as wide as a vehicle if needed.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Are you bidding the job?


This is what I do in my spare time! Why do you ask?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering if you have the job or if your bidding it. We did a Job in a theater at a collage. It had scaffolding. I would contact a equipment yard. They would know the best deal for ya


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I just finished a big 30 X 50 vaulted ceiling over a swimming pool at 20' high. We set up several stages of scaffold and ran 24' planks across the pool. I imagine a similar setup would work for a theatre ceiling. A lift is nice if you can actually get it in there and maneuver it around, and as long as the incline isn't too steep. Lifts don't like inclines much! The last time I worked on a lift we had maybe a 2-3% incline, which doesn't seem like much until you start extending the boom -- then it's a whole new ball game.

A scissor lift definitely won't work - you need a level surface for those.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I just did some quick math, and assuming that the incline is 3 degrees and you're extended 30 feet up, your total horizontal displacement will be just over 1.4 feet at that height compared to if you were on level surface. 

I don't think that's safe for a scissor lift. Besides, it is likely that the incline is actually a lot greater than 3 degrees in a theater. Most scissor lifts I've been on shut off extension as soon as you so much as run over a piece of plywood on the ground with one of the wheels. 

My vote's for scaffolding.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright, I spent the last 20 minutes looking at different booms, there are so many out there, I got into watching this guy.


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

:thumbup:that's great wing! Love the boom...It could double as a work truck as I may need it to get to out of :wheelchair: my driveway in the morning. We have 6 inches on the ground and they are predicting "Blizzard conditions" for us tomorrow, expecting 10-12 additional inches. Kinda wishin SNOW DAY ment more than No School. And, YES...I have the job! Just tryin to figure out the best and safest equipment to use.:thumbsup: Will contact equipment rental. Thank you!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

painting247 said:


> :thumbup:that's great wing! Love the boom...It could double as a work truck as I may need it to get to out of :wheelchair: my driveway in the morning. We have 6 inches on the ground and they are predicting "Blizzard conditions" for us tomorrow, expecting 10-12 additional inches. Kinda wishin SNOW DAY ment more than No School. And, YES...I have the job! Just tryin to figure out the best and safest equipment to use.:thumbsup: Will contact equipment rental. Thank you!


That's probably your wisest choice. I have the guys working a half day today here (Omaha) and they'll probably have Wed off due to the "blizzard conditions". I dont need any accidents or injuries on my conscious.

On another note concerning the ceiling. I recall a contractor who built some *real* heavy duty ramps for just this type of job. It leveled out the lift. But I think if I were up on it, every strange noise and movement might cause a little sphincter tightening...and I'm a guy who used to hang under helicopters and jump out of planes.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

So wht did they recomend?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Worked for a company that restores Churches and historic theaters, they contacted a company that installs large scaffolding. Over the seats and all, it was a sight to see.


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

We did a 3 screen cinema 3 yrs ago seats where out and we rented stageing (with screw jacks)to do it. They will put it up to for a price. Maybe worth getting a quote.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

wait a minute, was this job bid _before_ the actual costs and necessary tools were researched?!?
My opinion stands "Hire a pro who knows what it takes to do the job right".


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> wait a minute, was this job bid _before_ the actual costs and necessary tools were researched?!?
> My opinion stands "Hire a pro who knows what it takes to do the job right".


 yes, the job was bid BEFORE we knew what the actual cost were going to be.....CALM down, the equipment charge was left OPEN as agreed. I told them we had some options and that I would have to do some research. :thumbsup:


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> So wht did they recomend?


 
We are still covered in snow, I did work today just haven't had a chance down there to get some answers. I will keep you all informed! I may even send pic's of us at the top of this "skyscraper":whistling2: 
I truly respect everyones recommendations and input:notworthy:. I can't possibly know everything.......


----------



## painting247 (Mar 18, 2009)

WisePainter said:


> Worked for a company that restores Churches and historic theaters, they contacted a company that installs large scaffolding. Over the seats and all, it was a sight to see.


I too, have contacted a similiar company that comes in and sets up, moves then take down the stage scaffolding. I am waiting for a call back.
Thank you


----------

